

The 9 Signs of a One-hit Wonder - tortilla
http://gigaom.com/2008/07/12/fr-the-9-signs-of-a-one-hit-wonder/

======
jrockway
I didn't get the references for most of the examples, but is the point of the
article "if you spend any money, your company is going to fail"? That's what I
got out of it.

~~~
tortilla
No, I think the big lesson is:

Keep It Real, dawg.

